# Rogers Golden Syrup??



## Trac (Sep 4, 2004)

I bought this a while ago, thinking it might be a better choice than corn syrup (I was thinking about puffed wheat squares at the time), but I've never felt comfortable enough to use it. Is it a "better" choice (although I'm sure not a "good" one)? It says "100% pure cane syrup containing no preservatives or additives."

I'm cleaning out my pantry today...should I toss it or keep it around for the occasional puffed wheat squares?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd use cane syrup over corn syrup any day of the week.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I'd use cane syrup over corn syrup any day of the week.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

This months Bon Appetit has a recipe for British flapjacks (like an oatmeal cookie/granola bar) that calls for golden syrup!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Golden Syrup is *totally* different from Corn Syrup. I use it all the time in my baking. Many Australian and UK recipes call for it and there is no substitute. Make some Anzac Biscuits (a type of oatmeal/coconut/Golden Syrup cookie) and there will be no turning back. Anzac Day is April 25th, so you have some time to prepare!


----------



## hjrowan (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh yes Anzacs! I make them for my Kiwi DH all the time - and Flapjacks OMG: I grew up eating these things (which probably explains a lot). I buy Tate and Lyle's Golden Syrup here in the States.... mmmmm

There's a recipe here for Flapjack from Delia Smith, the British Martha:
http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/t...flapjacks.html

... though personally I'd leave out the almond essence. Enjoy!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I think golden syrup has a better flavour than corn syrup - a little more caramel-like.

Anzacs, yum! I like them soft and chewy.

Golden Syrup Pudding is another option. If you google, you'll come up with a few recipes. It's incredibly sweet and good comfort food.


----------



## Trac (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you all! I'll have to check out those other recipes, too!


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I LOVE Golden syrup over peanut butter toast. Its the only way I will eat peanut butter.


----------

